# board game terms



## akana

How would you say the following in Finnish?

Roll the die/dice.
Your roll.
Move five spaces ahead. (Mene viisi paikkaa eteenpäin?)
"to land" as in: If your guy lands on this spot...
Draw a card. (Ota kortti?)
Shuffle the deck.

Kiitoksia!


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Roll the die/dice = *Heitä noppaa/arpakuutiota
*Your roll = *Sinun heittosi/vuorosi
*Move five spaces ahead = *Mene viisi ruutua/askelta eteenpäin
*"to land" = *Joutua* (There are probably more terms for this. This one is from the rules of Monopoly.)
Draw a card = *Ota kortti
*Shuffle the deck = *Sekoita pakka
*


----------



## sakvaka

_Joutua_ or _saapua _or _päästä_:

_Mikäli saavut/joudut/pääset Juhuu! -ruutuun, poimi pakasta Juhuu! -kortti. Menetät samalla yhden heittovuoron._

_Saapua_ is the most neutral, _joutua _can imply that you really don't want to land on that space (but not necessarily) and _päästä_ is the opposite of _joutua_.


----------



## akana

Paljon kiitoksia!

How about:

"I rolled a one (or 2, 3, 4, 5, 6)."

Sain yhden (kahden, kolmen...)?


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

akana said:


> Paljon kiitoksia!
> 
> How about:
> 
> "I rolled a one (or 2, 3, 4, 5, 6)."
> 
> Sain yhden (kahden, kolmen...)?


Sain/Heitin ykkösen (kakkosen, kolmosen, nelosen, vi(i)tosen, ku(u)tosen)


----------

